# Lake Holly



## bassman2003 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a question thats kinda off the saltwater topic. I just moved over off of baltic neacr 13th st in Va Beach. There is a lake almost right out side my back door. Lake holly i think it is called. Was just wondering if anyone has fished it before or heard of anyone catching fish. 


tight lines and cold beers


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

hey were gonna be neighbors, I just bought a house on 9th and baltic, lake holly is in my backyard. the only fish I know are in there are catfish and carp. I'm sure there is others


----------

